# Rail Road / Transit Police



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Anybody out there have any information about police departments like Amtrak, CSX ect? I'm not refering to the MBTA but the others that seem to pop up all over the state.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: rail road police*

there authority is only the tracks and the company property, nothing further than that.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: rail road police*

If that is your interest of law enforcement, you'll definately have to broaden your search outside of New England. Some that come to mind in the northeast are New Jersey Transit Police and New York Port Authority Police. BNSF also, but that is further west. I had some training recently in New Jersey and had conversation with a municipal officer that started his career working for New Jersey Transit Police in the North Jersey. You would definately get some quick policing experience with some sketchy folks. Check out the link below under regional and national law enforcement links.

http://www.transitpolice.us/Law%20Enforcement%20Links.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Amtrak has several postings on their website for positions outside of Boston. They list the pay as $120.00 per day. I beleive their authority extends beyond Amtrak property.


----------



## PhilipD (Nov 30, 2004)

Amtrak PD officers are sworn as federal law enforcement officers and can enforce federal laws nationwide. Their ability/ jusrisdiction to enforce state laws varies from state to state.

NJT Police is a great place to get some experience. NJ Transit is a state agency, their officers have powers state wide, as well as in parts of Pennsylvania and New York. 

The MTA police in New York/ Connecticut primarily deal with commuter rail (MTA Long Island Railroad, MTA Metro North Railroad, MTA Staten Island Railroad) as well as other properties. They are similar to the MBTA police, however their retirement plan only requires 20 years.
--------------
In New England, CSX and Guilford RR both have railroad police dept's. They are small, account recent downsizing.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

_T4567 Wrote:_
there authority is only the tracks and the company property, nothing further than that.

Thats not always true,it depends on the agency you are refereing to.


----------

